# Eva Marie's in-ring skills



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Welcome to WWE in 2013.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I love how she got slammed to the mat and came up laughing and looking around at what to do lawls

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

What were you expecting, a Dean Malenko-like masterclass? She's been training for about 6 months tops and was no worse than many of the other Divas we've seen over the years. Get a grip.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Why do I have a bad feeling she's going to get a run as divas champ one day?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Paige and Emma must be spitting feathers after that.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

She should be valet only.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

shouldn't be shocking shes no good in the ring..aside from her current training she knows absolutely nothing about how to wrestle...they should have let her practice in a dark match or something first doh actually don't let her wrestle at all, being eye candy is good enough


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Sad part is that she was better than Aksana.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Coyotex said:


> shouldn't be shocking shes no good in the ring..aside from her current training she knows absolutely nothing about how to wrestle...they should have let her practice in a dark match or something first doh actually don't let her wrestle at all, being eye candy is good enough


Do you honestly think she didn't wrestle some house shows or Dark matches?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



x78 said:


> What were you expecting, a Dean Malenko-like masterclass? She's been training for about 6 months tops and was no worse than many of the other Divas we've seen over the years. Get a grip.



Why the fuck is she wrestling on TV then?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Stop hiring pretty women to be wrestlers..hmmkay.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Snapdragon said:


> Why the fuck is she wrestling on TV then?


They likely needed some ring footage for the Divas show.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



cindel25 said:


> Stop hiring pretty women to be wrestlers..hmmkay.


Ever though they could hire pretty women that could ACTUALLY wrestle though?

Mind = Blown


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Like A Boss said:


> Ever though they could hire pretty women that could ACTUALLY wrestle though?
> 
> Mind = Blown


There have been like 10 in the history of the planet.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Considering she didn't do much, there is no point in making a thread about it.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Who gives a fuck, she's hot. Would rather she was on TV over Natalya/Tamina any day


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

JoJo didn't get tagged in because her ring skills is probably worse.



dreamchord said:


> Who gives a fuck, she's hot. Would rather she was on TV over Natalya/Tamina any day


Well you're the only one.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



dreamchord said:


> Who gives a fuck, she's hot. Would rather she was on TV over Natalya/Tamina any day


:lmao Okay.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Dudechi said:


> Do you honestly think she didn't wrestle some house shows or Dark matches?


whether she did or did not..its quite clear she shouldn't be IN matches on the main show..my point is simply she isn't ready for that yet keep her out of the ring


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

If she's been here for only 6 months, then she has no business wrestling on RAW of all things.

I was actually pretty upset that they made them wrestle so early on their flagship show. She's super hot but come on now. What an insult even to the Divas division.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

I think she needs new ring gear, tbh.

It looks good (especially for the fans who only care about tits & ass when it comes to the divas), but it kinda've looks weird on her.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

lol at least she GOT into the ring. Jojo just stood there like an idiot.

This was obviously just done for a TD episode


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

anyone else notice eva and jojo were both on the same apron when natalya won? botches going for a tag lmao


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

I wasn't really paying attention but I didn't see her pull off a single move.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

It was really bad. Maybe she just got nervous and froze up and can improve.
Probably not. But maybe.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Why even bother making her a wrestler. Remember what they used to do with hot chicks who couldn't wrestle for shit? Managers/valets! Nothing wrong with that! In fact a female manager will probably get more face time on TV than a divas wrestler.

I don't get what they see in her anyway though. If that news bit from a while ago was serious and WWE brass just can't deny her major star cachet, I just don't know what to make of that...I watched 1.5 episodes of Total Divas and she came off like an awful stupid bitch. Yes she's hot but what is this star potential?


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Coyotex said:


> whether she did or did not..its quite clear she shouldn't be IN matches on the main show..my point is simply she isn't ready for that yet keep her out of the ring


Like I said, it's purely for the Divas show. They needed some in ring footage. The only reason those two exist in WWE is for the Divas show.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Shes new, give her some time and she may be decent. Can't expect amazing for a girl who's barely been around a ring.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Eva Marie is laughable.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

I wasn't really paying attention, but what do you expect? WWE should of had Eva and JoJo work dark matches and live events for a few months before ever putting them on TV in the ring, but this is WWE and they don't give a fuck about the divas. 

And I'd rather see Eva Marie on TV then a man like Tamina.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Nostalgia said:


> I wasn't really paying attention, but what do you expect? WWE should of had Eva and JoJo work dark matches and live events for a few months before ever putting them on TV in the ring, but this is WWE and they don't give a fuck about the divas.
> 
> And I'd rather see Eva Marie on TV then a man like Tamina.


Tamina can at least wrestle, for god's sake.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

And I don't really care about that. The division is worthless.

How many of you here actually watch divas matches? Exactly.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



imthemountie said:


> lol at least she GOT into the ring. Jojo just stood there like an idiot.


I guess it's because she's only 19 and they don't trust her enough.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

lol yea she was legit the worst wrestler I've ever see and that match is wmoty. But it wasn't just her, Aksana was just sitting in front of her with her palm on her back and that was supposed to be holding Eva from tagging and she was looking confused. The whole match was just hilariously bad, kind of upsetting her and Jojo are probably already making a salary around 80,000 a year.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Dudechi said:


> Do you honestly think she didn't wrestle some house shows or Dark matches?


Yes, we do, because people do record house shows and dark match results. That's how we know Emma and Paige have worked some house shows during the summer.



Nostalgia said:


> And I don't really care about that. The division is worthless.
> 
> How many of you here actually watch divas matches? Exactly.


"Yeah, well, the divison is bad so it's ok for Eva to be horrific" is not an excuse. Especially when the NXT women's division is on fire right now.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Snapdragon said:


> Why the fuck is she wrestling on TV then?


I don't know, I didn't book the match, I wouldn't have her as anything other than a valet which is probably what she'll be if she sticks around, at least until she improves in the ring. But seriously, this thread is stupid. Yeah, no shit the model with 6 months wrestling experience wasn't doing German suplexes. She did fine for her first time, she didn't botch anything or make any glaring mistakes and apart from the geeks on this forum I doubt anyone would have noticed or cared that she was wooden. And for the people complaining, Eva Marie is a hell of a lot more popular than the 'wrestling Divas' like Natalya, Beth Phoenix, Kharma, Tamina etc ever were. And yes, I'd personally rather watch Eva than those women as well. 

Wrestling is a fake sport, unless the matches are complete shit to the point where it ruins the suspension of disbelief then being able to execute technical moves doesn't mean shit. And this Divas match was perfectly tolerable for the 3 minutes it ran for, so STFU complaining.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Tbh, I was disappointed JoJo didn't get tagged. I wanted to see how bad she was. I mean she's cute, but isn't she like not even 20 years old?

I fear for her future as a woman spending so much time in the WWE locker rooms already at that early an age tbh.




x78 said:


> Wrestling is a fake sport, unless the matches are complete shit to the point where it ruins the suspension of disbelief then being able to execute technical moves doesn't mean shit. And this Divas match was perfectly tolerable for the 3 minutes it ran for, so STFU complaining.


Exactly. Not having superb, top notch technical wrestling skill doesn't mean a god damn thing. You can be interesting and worth watching just being average as long as their acting skills are really good.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Ithil said:


> Yes, we do, because people do record house shows and dark match results. That's how we know Emma and Paige have worked some house shows during the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah, well, the divison is bad so it's ok for Eva to be horrific" is not an excuse. Especially when the NXT women's division is on fire right now.


So you think it or you know it? You know the result of every divas house show and dark match over the last 6 months?


And if so, why?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Ithil said:


> Yes, we do, because people do record house shows and dark match results. That's how we know Emma and Paige have worked some house shows during the summer.


She wrestled a dark match during the build up to Summerslam.


> "Yeah, well, the divison is bad so it's ok for Eva to be horrific" is not an excuse. Especially when the NXT women's division is on fire right now.


The match was tolerable by Divas standards, which for someone who has only been training for 6 months isn't too bad. I doubt when the likes of Paige and Emma are called up to the main roster that they will be teaming with Natalya against Aksana and Rosa Mendes in a throwaway 6-Diva match. This was a 3 minute cool-down segment to promote Total Divas and Susan G Komen, it wasn't supposed to be a Wrestlemania main event FFS. Eva came in, got her ass beat and took a couple of bumps and then made the hot tag for Natalya, that's all there is to it. The only people who were offended are the dickless wonders on here who want WWE to 'stop hiring pretty women' :lol


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Also why does it seem like she can't change her facial expression.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

she looks like jessica rabbit and wwe are high on her hence her spot

but she was still better than sharmell and jenna morasca in tna 






but paige, emma, baley, rebecca knox, ashley flair must be seriously pissed that eva marie is on raw ahead of them


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

They've shown a couple of clips of training on total divas, and JoJo seemed to be doing okay. It's possible that JoJo wasn't tagged in to continue the rivalry between her and Eva on TD that stems from Eva getting everything JoJo wants, while JoJo gets nothing. There will probably be clips of JoJo getting pissed that she wasn't tagged in and given her time to shine, or whatever.

I think expecting Eva to be brilliant in her first tv match is a bit much, but she probably should have been given more time to develop before being put in the ring on TV, she's still very new to it all, so maybe a few more dark matches would have helped. Plus, with dark matches, they could record them and add more crowd noise if necessary, and just pass it off as a TV match. Like they did with Aksana vs Cameron.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Kennedyowns said:


> Shes new, give her some time and she may be decent. Can't expect amazing for a girl who's barely been around a ring.


So why is she wrestling on national TV and not house shows?


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Eulonzo said:


> I guess it's because she's only 19 and they don't trust her enough.


She's really just 19? I thought she just looked really young. Damn


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Snapdragon said:


> So why is she wrestling on national TV and not house shows?


How are people still asking this question?

Because of the Divas shows. From the WWE perspective the entire point of the Divas show is to promote thier product, so you have to have the stars of the Diva show featured on your product.

And they were likely filming footage for the Divas show. 

You don't have to like the reason, but it is completely logical.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

I kind of know her a bit. She's a nice girl in real life, but yeah, her in-ring skills leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Agree with x78. I bet the majority of the people who say things like ''WWE should stop hiring models, I want women who wrestle'' don't even watch divas matches and use them as pissbreaks. The reality is barely anyone gives a shit about divas matches, and who would blame them with how they book the division. WWE has a good women's division in NXT? Oh that's nice, why aren't they on the main roster yet then? 

Of course Eva wasn't going to be good, she's barely had any experience and the only match she's had (that I know of) before this was that Summerslam axxess match teaming with Brie against Natalya and Maria Menounos. 

Some consider Kaitlyn a decent diva now, but Kaitlyn when she first started had one of the worst diva matches of all time against Maxine on NXT:


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dudechi said:


> They likely needed some ring footage for the Divas show.


This. 

Well, she's good at getting into the ring...........


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Nostalgia said:


> Agree with x78. I bet the majority of the people who say things like ''WWE should stop hiring models, I want women who wrestle'' don't even watch divas matches and use them as pissbreaks. The reality is barely anyone gives a shit about divas matches, and who would blame them with how they book the division. WWE has a good women's division in NXT? *Oh that's nice, why aren't they on the main roster yet then? *
> 
> Of course Eva wasn't going to be good, she's barely had any experience and the only match she's had (that I know of) before this was that Summerslam axxess match teaming with Brie against Natalya and Maria Menounos.
> 
> Some consider Kaitlyn a decent diva now, but Kaitlyn when she first started had one of the worst diva matches of all time against Maxine on NXT:



Because they weren't hired to be in a reality show. They are in fact, down in development developing. Are you doubting that the NXT women's division is good, and very popular with the crowd, or something?

Women with only a few months of wrestling experience should not be wrestling on RAW, ever. That includes Kaitlyn, when she had no experience.



Ungratefulness said:


> Also why does it seem like she can't change her facial expression.


Because that would require some tiny minuscule piece of acting ability or charisma.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

I was disappointed because I was expecting a 5 star match for her first tv match. Might as well fire her.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

How bad does Jojo have to be, if the purposely avoided her displaying any sort of in-ring ability? Even after Eva Marie's catastrophe.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I might to actually have to watch Total Divas just to see the big deal they make out of her and JoJo having their first "match".

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

They will use the fact that eva got in and JoJo didn't to put them against one another on TD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Ithil said:


> Because they weren't hired to be in a reality show. They are in fact, down in development developing. Are you doubting that the NXT women's division is good, and very popular with the crowd, or something?


No, I've seen some of the NXT women's matches. They're given more time and focus than the women's matches on RAW and they have some decent talents like Paige. It's just WWE not caring at all about the main roster divas division is probably a factor in why some of these NXT divas haven't been called up yet. WWE probably have no idea on how to debut a unique diva like Paige on the main roster for example.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

I disagree 100%. She looked like a modern day Randy Savage out there. She was extremely technically sound, kept the crowd on the edge of their seats, and showed great poise. She stole the show tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

What skills? :lmao The fact that they kept Jo Jo on the apron and didn't tag her in at all speaks volumes.

I know if I was a diva busting my ass down in NXT I would be pissed that they got on Raw before I did. Why bother with perfecting my craft when a hot body is all it takes to make it to the main stage.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Nostalgia said:


> The reality is barely anyone gives a shit about divas matches, and who would blame them with how they book the division. WWE has a good women's division in NXT? Oh that's nice, why aren't they on the main roster yet then?


people don't care about the divas division because of the way wwe books the divas division to begin with

and yes wwe have a terrific womens divisions in nxt, , the mixed tag match last week was better than 90% of raw matches this year. why the girls ain't on raw is the same reason ricky ortiz was called up from fcw before dolph ziggler and why koslov and mason ryan were signed and appeared on wwe before daniel bryan


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

That was a sad sad sad segment. I dont find eva marie hot at all and the fact that she no sold everything was just horrible. If you have watched one match you know you need to sell. If i was emma, paige, bailey, or any other diva in NXT i would be pissed that those two no talent girls are on the main roster and getting a match..what a waste


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I wanted to see Jo-Jo wrestle so badly  maybe next time...but she still looked good though










:datass


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Its clearly a spot for Total Divas airtime.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TheVipersGirl said:


> Its clearly a spot for Total Divas airtime.


Yeah I think someone did mention that they may use this to continue the rivalry between Jo-Jo and Eva Marie. 

Jo-Jo never got tagged in so I expect they will have a scene backstage where Jo-Jo wasn't happy about not being part of the match.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Yeah I think someone did mention that they may use this to continue the rivalry between Jo-Jo and Eva Marie.
> 
> Jo-Jo never got tagged in so I expect they will have a scene backstage where Jo-Jo wasn't happy about not being part of the match.


Pretty much


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I wanted to see Jo-Jo wrestle so badly  maybe next time...but she still looked good though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why in the world would you want to see this? She is inevitably going to be absolutely awful.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Perhaps it's cause it's due to this 'Total Divas' show or whatever but why would they even have JoJo be in an actual match or on the road at all? Don't they have the policy of nobody under the age of 21 can be on the road? She's what 19? I agree with whoever stated that the girls down in NXT perfecting their craft are probably pissed that two 'divas' who have little to no experience are already on the main shows wrestling._


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Perhaps it's cause it's due to this 'Total Divas' show or whatever but why would they even have JoJo be in an actual match or on the road at all? Don't they have the policy of nobody under the age of 21 can be on the road? She's what 19? I agree with whoever stated that the girls down in NXT perfecting their craft are probably pissed that two 'divas' who have little to no experience are already on the main shows wrestling.

Because the perverted suits are protecting these Divas to please the reality show groupie crowd. The same groupies who got fame being eliminated in those date a rocker shows on VH-1!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

She wasn't good, but at least she wasn't Jenna Morasca levels of terrible. She exceeded my expectations tonight, but I had none so...


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, it was probably some Total Divas thing, you can already paint the story.

JoJo and Eva Marie have their first match, JoJo is mad/jealous because Eva got more in ring time, but Eva is sad because they may as well have replaced her with a cardboard cut out and it would have had the same in ring skill.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I feel bad for the NXT girls who's been leapfrogged by Eva/JoJo

(I didn't think Eva was terrible)

Eva's tweet about the match, btw:


> Eva Marie ‏@natalieevamarie 1h
> Thank you so much #Pittsburgh you guys were amazing Ill never forget this moment @WWE #RAW #DEBUT


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

For the life of me I can't understand why they had a "Eva" chant going. Like seriously Pittsburgh, how do you defend that?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

She did perform a hip toss. Already better than 90% of the Divas imo.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't give a shit if WWE hires models or not. I'll give them a chance.

But not when WWE's take on hiring new Divas is "She's wrestled for 6 months, *clearly she's ready for the big time!*"

She is shit in the ring. People trying to turn this around saying "Give her a chance" or "What about the other divas when they debuted?"

One, they debuted in NXT. And two, even IF the older divas debuted on RAW and looked like shit wrestling when they began back then, you'd think the WWE would learn from their mistakes considering what a broken wasteland the Divas Division is in right now. But apparently I'm supposed to forgive Eva for sucking ass in the ring. And you wonder why ratings are shit and the Divas Division is shittier.

You develop people in developmental areas like NXT. *Shit, at least make her wrestle in a Smackdown recording for god's sake.*


----------



## Matt2520 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



x78 said:


> What were you expecting, a Dean Malenko-like masterclass? She's been training for about 6 months tops and was no worse than many of the other Divas we've seen over the years. Get a grip.


she's pretty damn bad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol @ people being concerned with her wrestling ability

y'all must be gay :hayden3


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



x78 said:


> What were you expecting, a Dean Malenko-like masterclass? She's been training for about 6 months tops and was no worse than many of the other Divas we've seen over the years. Get a grip.


Shit, at least find someone who's David Flair-like average class. Come on. It's not hard to find beautiful women who can wrestle.

EDIT: Every single one of us watches half-naked men wrestle each other, but somehow saying a woman sucks ass wrestling is gay >>


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought I was the only one who noticed her no sell smile. Channeling Cena there.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

30k posts on a wrestling forum and you're calling us gay, fucking idiot.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

She's still better than Alicia Fox and Aksana


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

ReDREDD said:


> lol @ people being concerned with her wrestling ability
> 
> y'all must be gay :hayden3


Or maybe we just don't like to watch boring matches. Well, I certainly don't.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> She's still better than *Alicia Fox* and Aksana


:kobe

Hell no! Alicia Fox is 10x better than her.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Lmfao who the hell cares? Shes hot as fuck thats all that matters when it comes to diva matches


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That was a horrible performance. Her selling was bad. And then she looked lost. She made this match worst than it ever could. The fans didn't respond much to it either. She's gonna have to do a lot to improve from this.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Eva and JoJo getting the nod, gonna get elevated. 

Meanwhile, Emma and Paige are still waiting for their opportunities and are actually excellent wrestlers, and have been ready for some time now.

And worst of all, Alicia Fox is still getting job'd out. She deserves so much better.



Legasee said:


> :kobe
> 
> Hell no! Alicia Fox is 10x better than her.


Heard that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuck Eva...

Jo Jo is :homer :datass rton2


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

itsmadness said:


> Lmfao who the hell cares? Shes hot as fuck thats all that matters when it comes to diva matches


If you're 12 years old yes...

If that's the case have her valet MIZ so the crowd can stare at her while his garbage ass is in the ring. The fact that their are "hot" divas on the roster who are decent in the ring make this debut of her even more annoying.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

It was fucking cringeworthy, she's hot as fuck and normally im ok with hot women that aren't great in ring like stacy Kelly Kelly etc but my god this was shocking she couldn't even take a beating properly, and just looked so unbelievably awkward


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

She was bad but Aksana didn't help at all. She's definitely no ring general. Shouldve had Alicia Fox in there when Natalya made the tag to Eva Marie. Aksana looked as lost as Eva Marie.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

It looked like she was smiling when getting beaten up. I think it's rediculous that she gets a match on raw before Paige and Emma.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Meh all Divas suck in the ring, whats new?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

that bad heh? Guess the talk of her being awful is true. I might have to check this out.

Anyways Metzler heard inside WWE circles that JoJo is better between her & Eva in terms of wrestling, guess they are a Total Divas angle to keep JoJo away and spotlight Eva Marie


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> She's still better than Alicia Fox and Aksana


She's worse than both of them by a long shot. No, neither are good wrestlers. But they are at least "poor". She is under than. She couldn't even take a BACK BUMP convincingly.



tonsgrams said:


> Meh all Divas suck in the ring, whats new?


Because they don't. AJ, Natalya, Naomi and Kaitlyn know what they're doing in the ring, even Aksana and Alicia Fox who are not good have shown improvement, Layla went from a nothing dancer to competent. Down on NXT they have Paige, Emma, Bayley, Sasha Banks, even Summer Rae who know how to work matches (with several indy girls who haven't debuted yet). Hell Charlotte has been wrestling not much longer than Eva Marie and has put on competent short matches.

This kind of ignorant "yeah well everyone is bad so it's ok for her to be awful" post needs to stop. It is not ok to be terrible at wrestling when you work matches in a wrestling company.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Too painful to watch. Almost insufferable, unwatchable. Skipped over that match just because of her.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Her bumps were hilarious like. Felt like I was watching Tough Enough again.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

the argument that all divas suck so its ok for them to suck forever is laughable

lita was a horrible worker but wwe used enough bells and whistles during the attitude era to a point where people today are calling her a good worker :lol

dawn marie, torrie wilson, stacy etc couldn't wrestle a lick but that didn't stop wwe from protecting them and not making them look stupid, they booked them in ways so as to hide their deficiencies.

last night was clear rib, they dressed eva marie up to look like a goof, booked her in a chain wrestling segment with aksana and rosa in her first every tv match


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

HitMark said:


> Skipped over that match just because of her.


You skipped someone's first match because of them? How?


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> the argument that all divas suck so its ok for them to suck forever is laughable
> 
> lita was a horrible worker but wwe used enough bells and whistles during the attitude era to a point where people today are calling her a good worker :lol
> 
> ...


This indeed. She has probably been pushing for TV time and they thought, "Fuck it, let's show her she isn't ready" and throw her in with one of the worst workers in the division. Aksana and Rosa Mendes were equally as cringeworthy though considering how long they have been there now.

Probably going to be used as an angle in Total Divas, bit like when they gave Cameron and Naomi singles matches randomly to show how they weren't ready to branch off yet.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Kalashnikov said:


> You skipped someone's first match because of them? How?



I forwarded.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

It was sooooo bad. She is obviously not ready for prime time yet. She didn't sell ANYTHING. She got slammed and popped right back up lol. Maybe try again in another 6 months. She needs ALOT more training. Poor Jojo she must be even worse(if that's possible) because she didn't even get tagged in.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

You guys are making a way bigger deal than it really is, I saw this thread before the match. So I was expecting this massive train wreck. She didn't botch anything, yea her bumps were shitty but its her first match ffs. Do what I do, focus on those titties and ass.. the divas are there for eye candy, not there God given inring skills.

This is what was on your screen, and your worried about a bad bump she took?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Crowdplzr said:


> You guys are making a way bigger deal than it really is, I saw this thread before the match. So I was expecting this massive train wreck. She didn't botch anything, yea her bumps were shitty but its her first match ffs. Do what I do, focus on those titties and ass.. the divas are there for eye candy, not there God given inring skills.
> 
> This is what was on your screen, and your worried about a bad bump she took?



When she was on my screen, she had red hair and wasn't in a bikini. Had she been in a bikini, meh, I think I would have complained less.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

HitMark said:


> When she was on my screen, she had red hair and wasn't in a bikini. Had she been in a bikini, meh, I think I would have complained less.


Gotta use that imagination Bubba


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Crowdplzr said:


> Gotta use that imagination Bubba



Too lazy. Show me the business or GTFO. Or just be able to wrestle.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I was hoping jojo would get into the match because it would be so painfully funny.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't even know about Jojo, I swear she looks twelve. A twelve year old with a huge butt.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Crowdplzr said:


> You guys are making a way bigger deal than it really is, I saw this thread before the match. So I was expecting this massive train wreck. She didn't botch anything, yea her bumps were shitty but its her first match ffs. Do what I do, focus on those titties and ass.. the divas are there for eye candy, not there God given inring skills.
> 
> This is what was on your screen, and your worried about a bad bump she took?


I am not 13 years old and going mad for any bit of tail I see, so no, her being hot doesn't make her shitty, shitty wrestling ok. We go with this "divas aren't there for wrestling" bullshit again, yet NXT's early women's division is on fire right now, its main face divas are the most over people on the show, period, and with solid wrestling to boot.

Why should I settle for low quality? There is no reason for it.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

WWE in 2013. Where you don't even need to wrestle to be on a wrestling show.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> But apparently I'm supposed to forgive Eva for sucking ass in the ring. And you wonder why ratings are shit and the Divas Division is shittier.


No, but it's WWE fault for putting her TV match when she's not ready to be in the ring yet. They should of had her working lots of house shows, live events and dark matches for a good few months before putting her in a televised match. If they're not going to put her on NXT first then they could of at least done that. 



JY57 said:


> that bad heh? Guess the talk of her being awful is true. I might have to check this out.
> 
> Anyways Metzler heard inside WWE circles that JoJo is better between her & Eva in terms of wrestling, guess they are a Total Divas angle to keep JoJo away and spotlight Eva Marie


If JoJo was better she would of gotten some in-ring time in that match, but she didn't get any. 



Ithil said:


> She's worse than both of them by a long shot. No, neither are good wrestlers. But they are at least "poor". She is under than. She couldn't even take a BACK BUMP convincingly.


Yeah, no shit she's going to be bad in her first real match. Alicia Fox and Aksana have been with the company for a good few years and they're still bad.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol she should just stick to standing there and looking pretty. At least until she's ready to get in a ring. 

Its annoying as a viewer/fan because that was time that could have been given to another female wrestler/male wrestler and utilised to its full potential. Instead we got... well, don't get me started. 

So stupid when you have talent like Emma/Paige/Bayley down in NXT.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually feel bad for the NXT women. They are busting their ass and these people get 5 minutes of on air RAW ring time because they won the lottery and were picked to be on some reality show that did well in the summer time. That sucks.

Reality show will likely tank though come November. So that will be the end of them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What in ring skills?


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

insanitydefined said:


> Why do I have a bad feeling she's going to get a run as divas champ one day?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why is that a bad feeling? She's smokin. Screw the wrestling aspect because women's wrestling is dumber than the affordable care act. (Actually it's not)


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Ithil said:


> I am not 13 years old and going mad for any bit of tail I see, so no, her being hot doesn't make her shitty, shitty wrestling ok. We go with this "divas aren't there for wrestling" bullshit again, yet NXT's early women's division is on fire right now, its main face divas are the most over people on the show, period, and with solid wrestling to boot.
> 
> Why should I settle for low quality? There is no reason for it.


NXT's fanbase is smart. They just want to see beautiful women. The wrestling is irrelevant.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> NXT's fanbase are pervs.


I just replied to someone who claimed "all divas are eye candy" and it's ok for Eva Marie to not know how to wrestle because she looks good in a bikini, but NXT fans are "pervs" for liking good women wrestlers (with actual characters)?

Put it this way, they adore Bayley, and Bayley isn't all that good looking.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> her first real match.


So has she had fake matches before this one?

Anyway, I wasn't really paying attention to the match. I spent the time trying to figure out why people think she's so hot. Her attire is especially awful.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

That was the most *cringe worthy performance *I've ever witness in wrestling. Her non-selling ass need to get the hell out the company immediately. She is absolute garbage and she actually made Aksana look like Trish Stratus/Lita/Molly Holly etc. in the ring.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

It's a dark day for the future of women's wrestling, just when you think it can get on worse. However for Eva marie, she is so bad that there is no place for her to go but up.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Eva Marie makes Khali look like Dean Malenko.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



x78 said:


> was no worse than many of the other Divas we've seen over the years. Get a grip.


Yea she was horrid. It's like they didn't even teach her anything past taking a bump lol.


I wondered why JoJo didn't get tagged in. It's probably so she can bitch (rightfully so omg!) about Eva being over-privileged while she gets nothing.

I doubt she would've done worse than Eva :lmao.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

To be honest she wasn't bad she did the fundamentals correctly and can probably wrestle much better than all the half wits dissing her now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

They really need to get more divas in that can actually fight instead of just standing around looking fake as fuck and talentless


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wish I hadn't skipped it now tbh to see just how bad she is. I feel for the divas in NXT getting held back in favour of these talentless reality show whores.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Raw2003 said:


> To be honest she wasn't bad she did the fundamentals correctly and can probably wrestle much better than all the half wits dissing her now.


:lmao

There was not a single move she did that looked in place. And yeah, maybe she can "wrestle" better than many people on here, but said people are NOT PAID to wrestle, they are NOT TRAINED to wrestle, the don't have a fucking TV SHOW BASED AROUND WRESTLING. Short conclusion, people on here do not have to know how to wrestle, they are not professional wrestlers. 
The anorexic doll with the red hair claims to be a WRESTLER, she was specifically trained for months, therefore she should have at least the basic knowledge, but compaired to her Kelly Kelly looked like Dynamite Kid


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I feel bad for the NXT divas as well. You can tell that WWE is the type of company that tells its employees to work hard, perfect their craft and one day they will debut on Raw. But then along comes Z-list reality stars and they have their first match on Raw, regardless of the fact that they were shooting for the show or not and all of the other divas working hard down in NXT can't even get a valet position. Way to boost company morale there WWE, I can't figure out why people won't put their all into something if they aren't going to be acknowledge for it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

You can tell that was her first match, she just wasn't ready at all to be in there. One of the worst matches for divas. WWE let Ashley compete the days after she won the diva search and Kaitlyn compete the same month she was hired on NXT, so no real surprise they force an inexperienced diva to wrestle.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

From watching her match last night and her interaction with Lawler Miz TV, it doesn't seem like she gets it. Pro wrestling looks blatantly staged. But for whatever reason her work looks too staged, even for WWE. 

Once she realizes this and works on it, I feel she'll become a much different worker and talker.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Why in the world would you want to see this? She is inevitably going to be absolutely awful.


Are you truly sure about that? We haven't really seen what she can do. I know people are going to say "Well why she didn't get tagged in for the match?" Could be that they are making this a scene for the Total Divas angle. Jo-Jo and Eva have a competition going on within the show and Eva has been getting more opportunities than Jo-Jo and I'm sure they will continue that in the show. This could set-up a scene where Jo-Jo is upset that she didn't get the chance to wrestle.

On her twitter account she acknowledges about not being tagged in. 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Fuck Eva...
> 
> Jo Jo is :homer :datass rton2


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

solid F-


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

The "I don't care because women shouldn't wrestle but just be hot" comments are the worst. I'm a straight guy but I find it nauseating. For me "divas" are not a eyecandy but workers with their own stories and characters.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> No, but it's WWE fault for putting her TV match when she's not ready to be in the ring yet. They should of had her working lots of house shows, live events and dark matches for a good few months before putting her in a televised match. If they're not going to put her on NXT first then they could of at least done that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jojo didn't get any ring time because this was filmed for TOtal Divas

Jojo is always complaining about Eva getting the spotlight, and it'll be an angle where Jojo complains she wasn't tagged in


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Skimmed through Raw and completely skipped over the Divas segment as usual.

Just watched it after reading some of the reactions in this thread and.....

Boy, that discus clothesline looked devastating.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Raw2003 said:


> To be honest she wasn't bad she did the fundamentals correctly and can probably wrestle much better than all the half wits dissing her now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"she did the fundamentals correctly"

No she didn't, that's the terrible part.

"can probably wrestle much better than all the half wits dissing her now."

You mean someone with six months of wrestling training in the biggest wrestling company int he world can wrestle better than non-athletes with no wrestling training? No. Way. I guess she was amazing, right?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Interceptor88 said:


> The "I don't care because women shouldn't wrestle but just be hot" comments are the worst. I'm a straight guy but I find it nauseating. For me "divas" are not a eyecandy but workers with their own stories and characters.


I wouldn't think to much of it. Those comments mostly come from basement dwellers with cum stained socks.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

kregnaz said:


> :lmao
> 
> There was not a single move she did that looked in place. And yeah, maybe she can "wrestle" better than many people on here, but said people are NOT PAID to wrestle, they are NOT TRAINED to wrestle, the don't have a fucking TV SHOW BASED AROUND WRESTLING. Short conclusion, people on here do not have to know how to wrestle, they are not professional wrestlers.
> The anorexic doll with the red hair claims to be a WRESTLER, she was specifically trained for months, therefore she should have at least the basic knowledge, but compaired to her Kelly Kelly looked like Dynamite Kid


:lol at Eva being anorexic, she's far from it. If there's any diva that looks anorexic it's the tiny 95 pound girl with her rib cage on display known as AJ Lee. 

And there's a difference between having basic training and having experience in actual wrestling matches, which Eva barely had any of. Kelly Kelly comparison is hilarious, considering Kelly Kelly was still god awful after 6 years with the company, Eva was bad in first match in the company, shocker, but she can improve. The amount of drama over this is just hilarious.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah it was pretty bad, a part of me wishes Jo Jo would have been tagged in just for laughs. Would have loved to see her fumbling around nervous as hell. Why is it they let those damn talentless divas on Raw in a match and keep Emma and Paige in NXT? I don't give a damn bout Total Divas, if they're that bad in the ring keep them out of the ring.

Also what in the hell was Eva Marie wearing as ring gear? It looked like a 1 piece bathing suit. It didn't look good at all. She needs to fire her seamstress.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't think Eva Marie did too bad considering it was her first match. Everything was very basic and vanilla but did people really expect her to come in and do unique moves or be totally fluid? She took a pretty shitty bump towards the end of the match but the rest of it was about on par with someone that has zero experience. Don't forget that Aksana has been around for a few years now and still can't put on a passable match.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Only reason they were on the televised Raw was for Total Divas, if they weren't filming that, *fart noise* no way they would be on TV. I didn't watch the match, but I can only imagine how terrible Eva was.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

That also wasn't her first match. She wrestled in that outdoor shit for Summerslam, I thought?

Didn't this Eva bitch say she should be number 1 contender for the Title? Brie Bella is 100% more ready for the Divas Title out of all of the Total Divas (besides Natalya), no fucking way on gods green earth would Vince sign off on Eva Marie being in a one on one match with the Divas champion, GOAT, AJ Lee. No way.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Are you truly sure about that? We haven't really seen what she can do. I know people are going to say "Well why she didn't get tagged in for the match?" Could be that they are making this a scene for the Total Divas angle. Jo-Jo and Eva have a competition going on within the show and Eva has been getting more opportunities than Jo-Jo and I'm sure they will continue that in the show. This could set-up a scene where Jo-Jo is upset that she didn't get the chance to wrestle.
> 
> On her twitter account she acknowledges about not being tagged in.


She has been training for six months, and not consistently, because half of those six months were spent filming for Total Divas all over the place and not straight down in NXT for six months. NO ONE is good with that amount of training, even prodigies are shaky at best with that experience. I strongly doubt she's a prodigy.

She, and Eva, would need a solid year of training (and I mean the whole year) down in NXT with Sara Del Rey before I'd ever even consider letting them have a match on live primetime TV on my flagship show.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I had to work last night, so I missed Raw, but I have a hard time believing that any diva is worse than Aksana.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Calahart said:


> I had to work last night, so I missed Raw, but I have a hard time believing that any diva is worse than Aksana.


Watch the match, you'll believe.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

:lol okay


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This pic says all.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

RichardHagen said:


> Eva bitch
> 
> Eva Marie being in a one on one match with the Divas champion, GOAT, AJ Lee. No way.


:bark

GOD DAMN


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

it's crazy how much she sucked considering she was in the ring with Rosa and Aksana


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

Just watched the match and whilst some of her selling was atrocious, for a rookie I didn't think she was that bad. She shouldn't have been wrestling in the first place though as she was too green.

Velvet Sky has been wrestling for 10 years (6 years in TNA) and is barely any better. She still can't run the ropes or hell, even run properly. In March this year the woman dragged her opponent to the wrong corner and nearly tagged her tag team opponent in on live TV. Is at 18:57 of this clip for your viewing hilarity. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCx7jwMWD8c

And this is a 2 time TNA Knockout Champion. . .


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah it was pretty bad, a part of me wishes Jo Jo would have been tagged in just for laughs. Would have loved to see her fumbling around nervous as hell. Why is it they let those damn talentless divas on Raw in a match and keep Emma and Paige in NXT? I don't give a damn bout Total Divas, if they're that bad in the ring keep them out of the ring.
> 
> Also what in the hell was Eva Marie wearing as ring gear? It looked like a 1 piece bathing suit. It didn't look good at all. She needs to fire her seamstress.


I hope Emma and Paige stay in NEXT for awhile...

WWE still has this idea that the crowds want to see swimsuit models who look awkward as fuck flopping around the ring. I'm pretty sure WWE is trying to make Eva the 15minute attractive reality star. What happened to watching sexy women who could wrestle.

Keep Paige and Emma in NXT where they can continue to get better, and wrestle in front of an audience that actually appreciates them.

The sad thing is if Emma or Paige were to magically start dating some A-List movie star like they'd be bumped up to the main roster so fast :lol .


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

Defending bad women's wrestling by saying "they are sexy, what does it matter?" is a shit excuse..

You can watch women get fucked in porn, which is two clicks away.

Just sayin.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

KingSheamus said:


> Defending bad women's wrestling by saying "they are sexy, what does it matter?" is a shit excuse..
> 
> You can watch women get fucked in porn, which is two clicks away.
> 
> Just sayin.



Yeah, I hate when some people say that as well. It's not a modeling competition - it's wrestling, so the women should know how to wrestle. I don't really have an issue with non-wrestlers being hired. That's what training is there for. Trish couldn't wrestle a lick, but trained hard & ended up becoming one of the best female wrestlers to date.

However, there is a problem when you've been at it for a long time & still can't wrestle your way around the ring. I'm looking at you, Rosa.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm all about Paige at the moment, she can be the full package.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ithil said:


> She has been training for six months, and not consistently, because half of those six months were spent filming for Total Divas all over the place and not straight down in NXT for six months. NO ONE is good with that amount of training, even prodigies are shaky at best with that experience. I strongly doubt she's a prodigy.
> 
> She, and Eva, would need a solid year of training (and I mean the whole year) down in NXT with Sara Del Rey before I'd ever even consider letting them have a match on live primetime TV on my flagship show.


I just wanted to see what she can do that's all I'm saying. I know she will need more training than the rest of the NXT girls. It would have been okay for her to get her feet wet a little in the ring. I'm not even worried about Eva Marie's in-ring skills because I know she will need more training as well. I'm giving both girls a chance to see what they can do right now and improve on that. 

I just know that they will use this angle to keep the feud between both girls alive in the next part of the show because Eva Marie is in the shining spotlight while Jo-Jo is just in the shadows.

Personally, I think Jo-Jo will be better than Eva in wrestling skills, but we will see.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

She made Rosa look like Kurt Angle.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

There's a point at which being green doesn't factor for being flat out terrible in the ring. Eva Marie is there.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Eva Marie and Jo-Jo both showed serious potential last night. They remind me of Moolah and Mae Young in their prime. In the year 2070, these 2 will still be major players.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

How can she actually be this bad? I understand she's new but surely she has been training and if you get your face slammed against the mat then you sure as hell aren't supposed to smile or look like nothing happened.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What she worse than Jackie Gayda?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> What she worse than Jackie Gayda?


Damn I forgot all about the shipwreck she used to be.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I kind of zoned out when she was in the ring. *


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Shame there isn't an old-school vet in the female division that couldn't stiff the shit out of them, for making a mockery of the profession. And wrestling wonders why it's mocked so much...


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

This thread deserves all these posts. She might be the worst of all time.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Potential?! I hate that fucking word!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn, did she suck that bad in ring? I guess she can just stick to being Eye candy for the rest of her WWE career.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> it's crazy how much she sucked considering she was in the ring with Rosa and Aksana


They didn't look much better.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I say she sticks to eye-candy on the main shows and focus on being a better in-ring performer at NXT.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Shame there isn't an old-school vet in the female division that couldn't stiff the shit out of them, for making a mockery of the profession. And wrestling wonders why it's mocked so much...


:lol

Has this ever happened involving women division?

*Searches youtube*


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Who cares she's hot . Women who are both attractive and skilled in ring are rare. Girls who are like that go into cheerleading, modeling or singing. Wrestling is definitely at the bottom. I for one could give a rats ass how entertaining a divas match is.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm convinced that whoever tries to rationalize that because "she's hot as hell, she should get a pass" are the same people who primarily used Attitude Era Bra and Panties matches as their sole source of fap material.

Like, we're not supposed to say that a beautiful woman is shit in the ring? Come on now.

Don't complain that your Divas Division is shit, yet allow another "Athletic Model" to wrestle like shit on the flagship show on live TV. You have developmental areas for that.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

I dont find her hot at all. I honestly wish she wasnt in WWE at all..Not worth having on the roster. a wasted space...If i was one of the NXT divas i would be completely pissed off right now..just because she is so called "Hot" doesnt mean she deserves a pass. She is in a "WRESTLING" company, either learn how to wrestle and sell properly or be a valet


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Re: Eva Marie's in-ring skills.......STINK!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Seriously, those calling her the worst have never seen Jenna Morasca vs Sharmell.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

DrowningFish said:


> Who cares she's hot . *Women who are both attractive and skilled in ring are rare.* Girls who are like that go into cheerleading, modeling or singing. Wrestling is definitely at the bottom. I for one could give a rats ass how entertaining a divas match is.


Gail Kim, Molly Holly, Victoria, Mickie James, Melina, Trish Stratus, Lita, AJ, Katie Lea, Taylor Wilde, Roxxi, Sarita to name a few, and that's not even counting some of the indy wrestlers like Mia Yim, Ivelisse, and Cheerleader Melissa. To think that good female wrestlers are always ugly is just ignorant.

As for Eva Marie, she was bad, but Jackie Gayda's first match was worse, and so was Ashley's I think.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

She doesn't deserve to be employed. Really, think of all the women who could have had her job who are actually talented, who have been passed up opportunities, just so that this tool, with absolutely no acting skills, or in ring skills could be on our TV sets.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*



Dunmer said:


> I was disappointed because I was expecting a 5 star match for her first tv match. Might as well *set* fire *to* her.


FTFY


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Seriously, those calling her the worst have never seen Jenna Morasca vs Sharmell.


I saw that match, and Jenna did not deserve to be put over!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

reminds me of Kaitlyn in NXT season 3

perhaps this means she'll eventually evolve to become mediocre at best


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

I was really hoping to see Jo-Jo get in she looks like she can wrestle.Eva Marie is gorgeous,but she has no idea what she's doing out there.Shes being pushed because of total divas,but even walking to the ring she looks like a deer in the headlights 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva's debut brought back memories of that infamous Jackie Gayda mixed tag match lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

randyorton8 said:


> I was really hoping to see Jo-Jo get in she looks like she can wrestle.Eva Marie is gorgeous,but she has no idea what she's doing out there.Shes being pushed because of total divas,but even walking to the ring she looks like a deer in the headlights
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


She just stands there with her arms up and then just drops them with no emotion lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

obby said:


> reminds me of Kaitlyn in NXT season 3
> 
> perhaps this means she'll eventually evolve to become mediocre at best


At least Kaitlyn had passion about wrestling , i doubt Eva Marie has (havent watched total divas so im just assuming things).


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Just be glad we didn't see her trying to run ropes. She probally would have got tangled up in them. All she pretty much had to do was sell being kicked while laying on the mat and she couldn't even do that. I don't think you have to be told to not smile and laugh while being beaten up.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

prodandimitrow said:


> At least Kaitlyn had passion about wrestling , i doubt Eva Marie has (havent watched total divas so im just assuming things).


She gets the maxim shoot and she was like its my biggest dream to be in maxim and I just rolled my eyes. Shes just using wwe for fame....at leat that's how I feel.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

To call her in-ring debut terrible would be understating how bad it actually was. Although I've never received any wrestling training, I'm fairly certain one of the fundamentals you're taught is how to sell. If she's been training six months, she should know when she gets hit she should sell the move as if it really fucking hurts. You don't take a bump and then immediately shrug it off and start trying to crawl to your corner, you take as brutal a beating as you can make it look, garner sympathy from the crowd, keep building and building it until you make the hot-tag. She looked like a deer in the headlights. Sure, there might be room for improvement but then keep her off TV, or at least your A-show, until her act has been refined and she actually looks like she knows what she's doing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Just saw her in the 6 Divas tag match on Smackdown. She wasn't in the ring for nearly as long this time, but she definitely looked a lot better.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Eva is exactly why we should ignore women with actual wrestling talent and go for good looking girls without a modicum of respect or understanding of the business


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

Alex said:


> To call her in-ring debut terrible would be understating how bad it actually was. Although I've never received any wrestling training, I'm fairly certain one of the fundamentals you're taught is how to sell. If she's been training six months, she should know when she gets hit she should sell the move as if it really fucking hurts. You don't take a bump and then immediately shrug it off and start trying to crawl to your corner, you take as brutal a beating as you can make it look, garner sympathy from the crowd, keep building and building it until you make the hot-tag. She looked like a deer in the headlights. Sure, there might be room for improvement but then keep her off TV, or at least your A-show, until her act has been refined and she actually looks like she knows what she's doing.


Where i train, when we do our drills we must sell....if we don't we have to start all over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

I think that WWE is only hiring them because of Total Divas and i think that Jojo has more potential than her even though she didnt wrestle at all doing her debut match. Eva need to work alot more on her facial expressions, her selling, and focus more on training.
_"training with Sara Del Rey and Bill DeMott and she was one 5 girls selected out of 14 that was offered a contract to NXT." "her and Eva Marie went back to training at NXT from 9 to 5 on a daily basis."
_
http://divas-365.com/?p=5192


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

The sooner this total divas shit ends and some of the fantastic NXT divas talent is called up, the better for the divas division.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

What in ring skills lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

All these total divas do in the ring are pins, roll ups, small packages etc.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Considering she hasn't even been training/wrestling for even a year yet, it's kinda've stupid to waste 19 pages on someone who's still obviously a rookie and acting as if she's been in wrestling as long as the likes of Trish, Lita, Mickie, Gail Kim, etc.

It is stupid how they're having her wrestle on TV on both shows considering how green she still is, though. fpalm Have her on Superstars or Main Event.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ADRfan said:


> All these total divas do in the ring are pins, roll ups, small packages etc.


dont forget bad dropkicks


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hammertron said:


> dont forget bad dropkicks


Eva's and Kaitlyn's are easily the worst. fpalm Fucking TERRIBLE.

I know I'm contradicting myself, but I just had to say it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Have her on Superstars or Main Event.


No, don't have her on any show. She's awful.

And considering the fact that apparently she's been training for 6 months now, according to some, this isn't being green. This is just being plain awful and not understanding a damn thing on in-ring psychology.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Another terrible showing. But personally, what's worse than her stiffness and no selling and awkward unsure movements, is that she really can't seem to change her facial expression.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> Another terrible showing. But personally, what's worse than her stiffness and no selling and awkward unsure movements, is that she really can't seem to change her facial expression.


Her showing is cringe-worthy.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

didn't watch her RAW match, but she was bad on Smackdown


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Considering she hasn't even been training/wrestling for even a year yet, it's kinda've stupid to waste 19 pages on someone who's still obviously a rookie and acting as if she's been in wrestling as long as the likes of Trish, Lita, Mickie, Gail Kim, etc.
> 
> It is stupid how they're having her wrestle on TV on both shows considering how green she still is, though. fpalm Have her on Superstars or Main Event.


Charlotte down on NXT has been wrestling the same amount of time, as has Enzo Amore. They are considerably better than her at wrestling.



Ungratefulness said:


> Another terrible showing. But personally, what's worse than her stiffness and no selling and awkward unsure movements, is that she really can't seem to change her facial expression.


Have you seen Total Divas, the show? She doesn't HAVE any facial expressions, she's some kind of emotionless robot.


----------



## Radha (Oct 12, 2013)

I created an account on this forum just because I needed to vent! She's SO bad! Is this what we've come to? the WWE hiring hot girls who can't act or even wrestle? -_-


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*To all of you saying, "Who cares she's hot"...you aren't going to get many hot girls in your lifetime if you give them a pass for everything because they're hot.*


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

They're all shit apart from AJ, Nattie and Kaitlyn. I miss badass divas... now all the divas do is hit each other with their asses and do lame stinkfaces and shit. Nobody wants to see that... Bring Kharma, Melina, Michelle McCool and Mickie James back. The Bellas are awful.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny (Sep 5, 2013)

Radha said:


> I created an account on this forum just because I needed to vent! She's SO bad! Is this what we've come to? the WWE hiring hot girls who can't act or even wrestle? -_-


It's nothing new, WWE has been like that for years now. Nice to see somebody from Belgium around here btw .But yeah Eva is one of the worst, on TD she looks like a Rihanna wannabe on prozac.


----------



## WOTF19 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm late on commenting on this but this was pretty sad it almost feels as if they put here in there to show how bad she is.. Just think about it both her and Jo Jo have the same amount of experience if they spit each of there time in half then it wouldn't be as bad. Jo Jo didn't even get in the ring it's quite sad when Alicia fox is the best in ring worker smh 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Another terrible showing. But personally, what's worse than her stiffness and no selling and awkward unsure movements, is that she really can't seem to change her facial expression.


Dat fake crowd reaction at the end of that match :carra

So bad it hurts


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

King Bebe said:


> They're all shit apart from AJ, Nattie and Kaitlyn. I miss badass divas... now all the divas do is hit each other with their asses and do lame stinkfaces and shit. Nobody wants to see that... Bring Kharma, Melina, Michelle McCool and Mickie James back. The Bellas are awful.


Layla's not bad either to be fair. Other than that, I completely agree with you.


----------



## Radha (Oct 12, 2013)

We need Beth Phoenix!


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Sad times when Eva Marie and jojo can get on the main roster while Paige, summer Rae, Emma, sasha, bayley and even Charlotte, who I've only seen 2 matches of an has already impressed me more than them two, are all stuck in nxt and can't get up because of the total divas. Honestly, apart from AJ, Layla, Natalya and Kaitlyn I'd be a happy chappy if they fired every other diva and promoted all of nxt women. I enjoy watching them and enjoy their segments and they have wrestling talent and such, more tha. Can be said for the main roster divas outside the four mentioned. They can also take the diva title with thm and wwe can promote the women's title from nxt to main roster and give nxt a new belt.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Eva Marie vs Rosa, Aksana, Brie, or Alicia for 10-20 minutes would make Tori/Sable from WM 15 & Sharmell/Jenna look like Akira Hokuto/Shinobu Kandori from Dreamslam in 93.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

We need those bra and pantie matches back. HOLLA Trish Stratus and Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

her wrestling was as bad as her wrestling outfit. is it illegal to show your bare legs?

this week's divas matches on raw and smackdown had no aj and it really highlighted how she is the entire divas division. it's unwatchable when she's not involved. her pipe bomb was 100% shoot.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

every wwe womens wrestler sucks...all of them past and present. 
I wonder why....oh lets take models and turn them into wrestlers.
Who was the last indie wrestler to be hired in the womens division?


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

We get served up crap live Eva Marie on Raw and Smackdown while there is this on NXT. Even if the WWE don't like Paige's look (which is madness), look at how good Summer Rae is, especially selling Paige's moves. The WWE universe love her as 'Mrs Fandango', bringing her into the Diva's division would work on every level.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Eva marie in ring skills*

Actually a lot of people watch the Divas matches. Believe it or not people watch WWE shows just for them. Anyways, Eva needs more training but of course WWE aren't gonna allow that. I'm starting to think the only training she & Jojo are allowed to do is during the scenes in their show.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Yeah, I hate when some people say that as well. It's not a modeling competition - it's wrestling, so the women should know how to wrestle. I don't really have an issue with non-wrestlers being hired. That's what training is there for. Trish couldn't wrestle a lick, but trained hard & ended up becoming one of the best female wrestlers to date.
> 
> However, there is a problem when you've been at it for a long time & still can't wrestle your way around the ring. I'm looking at you, Rosa.


IMO Trish was in an era where if you couldn't wrestle to save your life you had to go. Eva's in the "Oh she's hot, who cares if she sucks" era. Plus back then WWE creative team wanted there divas to gain attention from skill AND looks.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> They're all shit apart from AJ, Nattie and Kaitlyn. I miss badass divas... now all the divas do is hit each other with their asses and do lame stinkfaces and shit. Nobody wants to see that... Bring Kharma, Melina, Michelle McCool and Mickie James back. The Bellas are awful.


Alicia's a pretty good wrestler and Layla's not half bad. I liked the other divas back too. The Bellas are only relevant nowadays is because they're banging John Cena & Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

A female wrestler in current day WWE is shit at wrestling?!

Stop the presses Johnny, we've got a new lead for tomorrows papers!


Expect shit from all divas, then come away happy when you don't get shit.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

I just watched the match.

Seems like aside from the first toss she delivered, she just kind of laid there on her back and prayed somebody would help her. No offense of any sort.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

There could probably be a "Eva Marie is terrible" Discussion Thread just like The Shield discussion thread.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

They are models, not wrestlers. Divas are for the eye-candy only.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> *IMO Trish was in an era where if you couldn't wrestle to save your life you had to go.* Eva's in the "Oh she's hot, who cares if she sucks" era. Plus back then WWE creative team wanted there divas to gain attention from skill AND looks.


Then why did she make it? If Trish looked like AJ she would've never been signed.


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> IMO Trish was in an era where if you couldn't wrestle to save your life you had to go. Eva's in the "Oh she's hot, who cares if she sucks" era. Plus back then WWE creative team wanted there divas to gain attention from skill AND looks.


Lolno. I'll just throw three names out there. Stacey Kiebler, Torrie Wilson and Sable. None of these girls were good wrestlers, the only reason they had a job was because they were hot.


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

People don't seem to realize that Trish Stratus was horrible when she first started too.


----------

